
Laundering Money Online: a review of cybercriminals’ methods [pdf] - nvk
http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1310/1310.2368.pdf
======
officialjunk
What are people's thoughts on primarily using online forum posts as sources?
Personally, I think it's part of the picture, but I'm not sure how much of the
picture. I would think the best methods are not going to be posted on forums
as free information, but this is an assumption...

